# Snowy & her puppies



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

I'm so excited that it is hard to even create his post... :chili: 


Snowy most certainly has babies and here are some x-rays... Peg and I could clearly see 2 heads and spines in the Drs. office... (the Dr sees four) now that we are back home... I'm only seeing one. Check that first picture and you can clearly see one head and spine. :chili: 

and even as cool as this is... those little buggers are in there moving around... and we managed to wake 'em up pretty well while at the doctors office. On the way back, Peg kept jumping and then I'd nearly drive off the street... "I felt it move" (because she is holding Snowy in her lap). Gosh... it was sort of like Peg is having a baby... :smheat: 

We have been pooring over the calander and she is due from about next Saturday to about Monday.... :chili: :chili: :smheat: 


I'm about to hyperventilate and pass out...


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

OMG....Congratulations. This is soooo exciting and please go step by step with us. Can't wait for the big day.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh gosh Steve you better get all your hyperventilating done before the birth date or you're not going to be any help at all :HistericalSmiley: I hope you have the cigars ready to hand out, my guess is you will do the pacing and Peg will have to do the midwife work  
Thank you for sharing Snowy's xray pics, they are very interesting


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

This is so exciting, Steve. I'm excited for you, and for us to be a part of this. I will cross my fingers for an easy delivery (or is that deliveries??). Besides your vet, you know that there are plenty of people here that you can count on for help, right? Stacy (LucyOwnsMe) and Andrea (PrincessTunie) just had their babies.


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

What great news -- congratulations Steve and Peg! It's so good for you to have this good news after having the scare with Rocky. 

And -- I think it's a _really_ good thing I'm not a doctor or vet -- I swear the only thing I saw in the X-ray was a Milkbone! Really.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> What great news -- congratulations Steve and Peg! It's so good for you to have this good news after having the scare with Rocky.
> 
> And -- I think it's a _really_ good thing I'm not a doctor or vet -- I swear the only thing I saw in the X-ray was a Milkbone! Really.[/B]



:HistericalSmiley: In the first photo, if north were straight up and east were then to the right... Look North North East of the upside down R in the first photo. You can actually see the head and spine pretty clearly.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Wow! You're gonna be a grampa! :aktion033:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

OMG!! I think I see the head, AND the Milkbone!! Did you check with the vet, to make sure Milkbones are okay for a prego ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

WOW, Steve and Peg. NEXT WEEK!!! We haven't had a Puppy Shower yet!!! :smpullhair: 

I'm getting excited for the little ones. Can I be their God Mother??

Snowy, and the pups, couldn't be in better hands. You, and Peg, ROCK!! :rockon: :rockon: 

My thoughts and prayers are with all of you. I pray for a safe delivery, and healthy pups.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Awww, how exciting. I hope and pray all goes well for Snowy with delivery and with puppies' health.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:chili: :chili: PUPPIES :chili: :chili: I feel your excitement. Can't wait to see them.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm wishing you a very safe delivery (or csec) and 4 healthy puppies and a healthy happy mommy!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

LOL at the Milkbone! I can see three babies. It's even more difficult
to tell on the computer. lol


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

How exciting!!! :aktion033: I can't wait to see the pictures of the puppies!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Steve.. what a sweet man you are!!! that is the first thing that came to mind in reading your post and your excitement of Snowy' s babies! 
I have to say that directly above the upside down "R" a head and spine is so very very clear I saw it immediately with the head facing east. I think that one is ready to be first in line to head Out! LOL 
Will be having little Snowy in my prayes as well as her precious babies!....(and a few thrown in for you too... sounds like you could use them when the time comes LOL !)
I have to say the miracle of birth/life never ceases to amaze me!!1


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> OMG!! I think I see the head, AND the Milkbone!! Did you check with the vet, to make sure Milkbones are okay for a prego ~ :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> WOW, Steve and Peg. NEXT WEEK!!! We haven't had a Puppy Shower yet!!!
> 
> ...


Milkbone???? :biggrin: U wumin can be down right strange at times...  

Yes... you can be "god mother". What areyou gonna get for the step father (that would be me). I'm told it is the custom that lavish gifts are given...

This calls for some dancing weenies :chili: :chili:


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

Oh WOW!!!! .... how exciting. And due in only 1 week yet too. 

Ok, so I didn't see a milkbone but I can clearly see 2 little ones in the second pic, 1 on each side. Oh gee, I am so excited and nervous you would think this was taking place at my house (which I am very very glad that it isn't cuz I would be a total mess). You and Peg are the best for taking her in and caring for her. Can't wait to hear more details as it gets closer to her due date.


----------

